# Storm acoming



## John Paul Sanborn (Aug 23, 2011)

[video]http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/full_loop.php[/video]

Just a little one

http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/full.php

For some reason i cannot get it to embed today...


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Aug 23, 2011)

This page has good maps on the hurricane coming, spaghetti probability charts and more.

Hurricane Spaghetti Models / Spaghetti Charts / Tropical Forecast / Hurricane Charts Models / Tropical Update


----------



## flushcut (Aug 23, 2011)

Dave was talking about going so we shall see.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Aug 23, 2011)

If I didn't know any better, Id say it is right outside my window. Have never seen it rain so hard here............ever. Bet we have close to 3" by now. Water coming in the basement! Gotta go!


----------



## flushcut (Aug 23, 2011)

That sucks! I hope it doesn't get too bad.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Aug 23, 2011)

Mother nature must have a bladder problem, keep getting these little intermittent super storms


----------



## sgreanbeans (Aug 23, 2011)

flushcut said:


> Dave was talking about going so we shall see.


 
Yeah, I always think about him the minute I see carnage somewhere! When the boys are gone, I wouldn't mind taking off on one of those adventures! But, I will be in Cali by then,on the beach and might not want to leave the comforts of my Corona long neck and my recliner made of sand!


----------



## flushcut (Aug 23, 2011)

HUMMM let me see if I got this right... wide spread tree damage or a beach and beer..... tough call!


----------



## sgreanbeans (Aug 23, 2011)

course in Florida, ya can get it all!


----------



## flushcut (Aug 23, 2011)

sgreanbeans said:


> course in Florida, ya can get it all!


 
Now you're talking.


----------



## Scottscape (Aug 23, 2011)

I think it looks like a repeat of last years Earl; A DUD!


----------



## tomtrees58 (Aug 23, 2011)

man we need it:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 23, 2011)

tomtrees58 said:


> man we need it:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Dang! That is sad you feel that way!
F the people
I need work!
Sad!
Jeff :frown:


----------



## Zale (Aug 23, 2011)

Whenever a storm is forecasted, people always tell me "you must be looking forward to it!". At this point in my life, it is really the last thing I want. You make a couple of bucks but it screws your existing client schedule for weeks, burns the crews out and destroys trees that I hoped to work on in the years to come. I'll take the beach and cold refreshment.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Aug 23, 2011)

jeff lovstrom said:


> Dang! That is sad you feel that way!
> F the people
> I need work!
> Sad!
> Jeff :frown:


 
no its call work winter is coming not to many prune trees this year so pay me now or pay me later


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 23, 2011)

tomtrees58 said:


> no its call work winter is coming not to many prune trees this year so pay me now or pay me later


 
Yeah, what ever. Maybe pay the guy that got the tree to be fine thru the winter.
Jeff


----------



## mattfr12 (Aug 23, 2011)

tomtrees58 said:


> man we need it:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Yep even grave diggers gotta eat.


----------



## prentice110 (Aug 23, 2011)

Cant wait to see where she hits!


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Aug 24, 2011)

The only thing I look forward to with a storm is helping people. Any decent arborist, or human being for that matter, can well do without them. Naturally, there is compensation for such endeavors, but that's not the principle, howbeit an important part. I can't help anyone if I go broke.


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 24, 2011)

They're saying it might clip eastern ct. Supposed to be downgraded to cat. 1 by then though. I'm northwest corner, so I wouldn't bother traveling that far. Could use some work though.. maybe if she veers a bit.

I'm not a huge fan of storm work myself. Too much headache and drama with that stuff. Storms do get people thinking about thier trees though, so that's always a good thing.


----------



## Toddppm (Aug 24, 2011)

I won't go as far as to wish for a storm but I sure would welcome it!


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Aug 24, 2011)

jefflovstrom said:


> Dang! That is sad you feel that way!
> F the people
> I need work!
> Sad!
> Jeff :frown:


 
Yeah, we're just like those bloodsucking firemen, just sitting around waiting for someone to get in a wreck, or start a fire. Believe me, after Ike, I couldn't make it to a job without being flagged down by three or four people desperate for my help. Yes I was well compensated, and no I didn't gouge, and yes I provided a valuable service. Do I wish misfortune on people? No. But If Irene does hit, I will be there.


----------



## treeslayer (Aug 24, 2011)

If it hits, I'm on it, need an east coast vacation...........

and it will be #20 for me.......:


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 24, 2011)

TheJollyLogger said:


> Yeah, we're just like those bloodsucking firemen, just sitting around waiting for someone to get in a wreck, or start a fire. Believe me, after Ike, I couldn't make it to a job without being flagged down by three or four people desperate for my help. Yes I was well compensated, and no I didn't gouge, and yes I provided a valuable service. Do I wish misfortune on people? No. But If Irene does hit, I will be there.


 
Ya'll dont need to go crazy on what I said. It is one thing to be there and be to help, it is another thing to wish it.
Guess if you were a heart surgeon, you would wish heart attack's on people(?), is the fireman 'wishing?
Jeff


----------



## MarquisTree (Aug 24, 2011)

I am wishing for a hard right turn... it will be awful if it follows the forcasted track


----------



## tree md (Aug 24, 2011)

If it hits far enough south me and two of the dudes I am working with now are planning on going. That is if it's a big one...


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 24, 2011)

Man, You guy's up there are gonna get it! Hope you buckle down. Look's serious!
Jeff


----------



## carolinaclimber (Aug 25, 2011)

Ups and downs to living on Hatteras Island. Looks like we're getting it Sat. as a cat 3. Time to move the truck/trailer up on the ridge and watch the waves come in. Manditory evacuation tommorow AM here, but im sure there'll be plenty of others staying as well. Good luck to whoever else is in the path.


----------



## prentice110 (Aug 25, 2011)

treeslayer said:


> If it hits, I'm on it, need an east coast vacation...........
> 
> and it will be #20 for me.......:


 
Vacation????


----------



## sgreanbeans (Aug 25, 2011)

Yeah, that thing looks nasty. Major earthquake :biggrin: and a hurricane, right coast is getting beat up.


----------



## tree md (Aug 25, 2011)

Latest computer models of the storm track look pretty ominous... They are predicting millions to tens of millions will be without power... Widespread tree damage...

Hope everyone in the storm path stays safe and heeds the warnings.


----------



## TheLumberJack (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm headed east tomorrow morning.


----------



## Scrat (Aug 25, 2011)

carolinaclimber said:


> Ups and downs to living on Hatteras Island. Looks like we're getting it Sat. as a cat 3. Time to move the truck/trailer up on the ridge and watch the waves come in. Manditory evacuation tommorow AM here, but im sure there'll be plenty of others staying as well. Good luck to whoever else is in the path.


 
Carolinaclimber
We are currently in Avon and Securing the house then heading back up to NY at 3am...which looks like it may have its own issues with the projected storm path. 
Stay Safe!
Scrat


----------



## tree md (Aug 25, 2011)

Just got a message from a friend in the DC area. He wants me to be there by tomorrow to take out a large tree over his house ahead of the storm...


----------



## tomtrees58 (Aug 25, 2011)

man we are in the middle of it 80 to 120 mph winds and ever one is calling about that tree i looked 6 months ago :bang:


----------



## tree md (Aug 25, 2011)

The Rolling Stones - Gimme Shelter (Mono Vinyl Mix) - YouTube


----------



## Arbor Vision (Aug 25, 2011)

My phone has been ringing nonstop for two days....mostly from estimates over the past six months.


----------



## Zale (Aug 25, 2011)

Starting to smell the fear. Glad I bought that generator.


----------



## ripplerider (Aug 25, 2011)

Ready to work-like to hook up with someone on the coast.


----------



## prentice110 (Aug 25, 2011)

Sounds like arbor-phobia is in high gear. If all turns out ##########, I'll be there. Just waiting to see where she goes. Call my pimp when I get there. I be HO'in.:cool2:


----------



## treeman82 (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm pretty much ready to go. Chipper is running just fine, truck is ok, all saws are running just fine. Got a 25' spool of 3/8 chain, plenty of .325, 10 gal of bar oil, and enough mixed gas to last for quite some time. Spoke with the crane company, and have heavy equipment lined up if need be. Beyond that I'm just gonna wait and see what happens... no point in comitting tons of money, manpower, and supplies to this if it winds up the way it historically has gone. Just preparing what I can, and rolling the dice after that.

Hanging out with a friend today who gets a call from some local yocal... guy apparently went out and bought a skid, grapple, and 6 saws in preparation for this "catastrophic event" afterwards he started calling all the local townships to offer his services. :jester:


----------



## NCTREE (Aug 26, 2011)

Im heading to delaware if it gets bad, my family has place in the longneck area. Truck and chipper are ready to go. Anyone going to that area and needing a hand give me a shout.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 26, 2011)

Looks like the projected path steered right a bit overnight.


----------



## Zale (Aug 26, 2011)

good


----------



## treeslayer (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm headed east tonight, gonna lay over in Philly with murph and pick an AO.

simple word of advice, LEAVE THE CHIPPER! bring a bobcat, it all goes on the road for FEMA.


----------



## flushcut (Aug 26, 2011)

I don't wish any loss of life but lots of messed up trees.


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 26, 2011)

tomtrees58 said:


> man we are in the middle of it 80 to 120 mph winds and ever one is calling about that tree i looked 6 months ago :bang:


 
How much more do you guys get up there time and a half for emergency calls?I am in NJ we been going good too.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 26, 2011)

treeslayer said:


> I'm headed east tonight, gonna lay over in Philly with murph and pick an AO.
> 
> simple word of advice, LEAVE THE CHIPPER! bring a bobcat, it all goes on the road for FEMA.


 
I understand this concept, but I'm just surprised that there wouldn't be a market in a higher end neighborhood where the HO's just want it GONE and don't want to wait for FEMA.


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 26, 2011)

flushcut said:


> I don't wish any loss of life but lots of messed up trees.


 
I hate to admit it, but as bad as this year has been in my area, I hope the trees attack hard!! Don't wanna see anybody hurt, just some cheap bastards running around their houses with limbs jabbing through windows and white pines flomping on the roof.. 

It's already starting.. as I was typing this, a guy from up the road called. I had looked at a days worth of work for him earlier in the year.. funny now with irene breathing down his neck, he suddenly wants those swamp maples by his house taken care of. go figure.

Maybe we take care of it tomorrow for him.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Aug 26, 2011)

Blakesmaster said:


> I understand this concept, but I'm just surprised that there wouldn't be a market in a higher end neighborhood where the HO's just want it GONE and don't want to wait for FEMA.


 
Blakes, If you're there the first couple of weeks, you'll have a hard time even finding a place to dump your chips. Take everything you need with you, gas, fuel, camping gear, generator, MRE's. Infrastructure will be gone. Lot's of chain and spare parts too. After Ike, it was three weeks before I had a hot shower, and this will be worse, going to hit a much larger area.


----------



## ripplerider (Aug 26, 2011)

Last year when I posted something like this, I got busted on hard, but here goes: I would like to work this storm, preferably in conjunction with an established tree service on the coast. I'd be coming from North Ga. Have a 3/4 ton 4wd, 660, 440, 260, 200t, 290, lots of climbing and rigging gear. Unfortunately no GRCS yet. Veteran of many storms working for power company. This would be my first big storm on my own however. Have a good groundman, lots of camping gear, sun shower, etc. etc. Not afraid to work, looking for lots of hrs. Would have to be back on the 7th for my daughters wedding. Have other saws I can probably get going for the storm. Could also bring my chipper truck with a Bandit 250+ if need be . Holler at me if anybody needs help. Also have a friend with a bucket truck who's interested in coming.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 26, 2011)

treeslayer said:


> I'm headed east tonight, gonna lay over in Philly with murph and pick an AO.
> 
> simple word of advice, LEAVE THE CHIPPER! bring a bobcat, it all goes on the road for FEMA.


 
Fema don't clean #### up here bud , the tree services do , the towns will let that #### rot before they touch it , as a matter of fact I doubt FEMA will even stop by .... good luck to ya and be safe .. And remember to wave at the locals because your a guest here and you don't wanna #### anyone off ...And I am 45 minutes from Cape May and there is no fuel to be had and sawshelves are empty


----------



## Tree Pig (Aug 26, 2011)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> This page has good maps on the hurricane coming, spaghetti probability charts and more.
> 
> Hurricane Spaghetti Models / Spaghetti Charts / Tropical Forecast / Hurricane Charts Models / Tropical Update


----------



## millbilly (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm located in the path of the hurricane and an avid reader of craigs list tools and farm and garden. The scabs have allready started posting ads this is an example

Here are the Generators that I have:

Husky brand, as well as Champion, Centurion etc...

5000 WATT UNIT - $1980
3650 WATT UNIT - $1560
3250 WATT UNIT - $1360
3000 WATT UNIT - $1100

Here are the saws that I have:

Poulon brand,
16" bar length - $435
14" bar length - $350

Please be aware that I accept cash, gold and silver scrap, bullion and coins. Credit cards via PayPal will also be accepted. All sales are final. 

What a heartless pr#ck


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Aug 26, 2011)

jefflovstrom said:


> Yeah, what ever. Maybe pay the guy that got the tree to be fine thru the winter.
> Jeff


 
Most of the work is chasing hangers for several months after the heavy lifting is done. These things keep the locals working for a long time, and it often helps build the client base if you can sell restoration.

The sad ones are where they get scared of the trees and see it an excuse to log the yard out. been there a few times on past storms, like fire mitigation near you guys. The need only take a few trees out to satisfy the insurance/ordinances but they want to take everything bigger then a bush.

One can gain a whole lot of experience working these things too.

I would not wish it on anyone, but nature happens.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Aug 26, 2011)

prentice110 said:


> Sounds like arbor-phobia is in high gear. If all turns out ##########, I'll be there. Just waiting to see where she goes. Call my pimp when I get there. I be HO'in.:cool2:


 
Is that Dave running yo game?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Aug 26, 2011)

Blakesmaster said:


> I understand this concept, but I'm just surprised that there wouldn't be a market in a higher end neighborhood where the HO's just want it GONE and don't want to wait for FEMA.


 
That'll happen a week or two into the evolution. Most people just want it off their house and be able to get out of the driveway. It takes several weeks for the FEMA operations to get rolling, so the well heeled will be asking for haul off. I've seen companies chipping in to 30-60 yard dumps as they clean up neighborhoods.

As for pricing, it depends on the severity of the storm, often one can get double or triple time in first week or two when the supply demand curve is in favor of the operator. By the third week everyone and their little sister is a tree company, so there is downward pressure on billable hour cost.

one strategy is to take the calls and offer to do immediate risk mitigation work first and come back for cleanup at a later date. Get the roofs cleaned and driveways cleared so the house can be assessed by the insurance agent. often you can move down the road, or a few blocks over to a friend of a recent client.

As the phone calls come in tell them you are working at $200/man hour and a crew rate of $xxx, if equipment is showing up. Dave and i were billing around $1000/hr when we had the 70ton Grove following the crew around. You tell the people that you show up to do work at the given rate, if they want to wait a week the cost will be coming down. 

File the people who are shopping to call on later. Get a POB near by so you can have parts and equipment shipped to you, if there is not a Vermeer store in the area.

As you work, ask where the little old lady in the neighborhood is, who will be needing help. It makes you look good and feel good about what you are doing.

As things slow down, contact churches to see if they have parishioners who cannot afford to get work done, offer to help for some good words. Church people are some of the best word of mouth contacts.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Aug 26, 2011)

Anyone predicting what the storm surge going up the Chessy will do?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Aug 27, 2011)

Nie-Nie evwe one!


----------



## tomtrees58 (Aug 27, 2011)

yup i am right in the middle of it this stinks


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 27, 2011)

Looks like it's down to a Cat 1 now.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Aug 27, 2011)

Well, If any body out there needs help, let me know. I'm not going to roll out unless I have a contact. Would hate to drive out there and have problems with the locals. I can bring a dump trailer and a skid steer, gear and 4 peeps. We can stay as long as we are needed.


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 27, 2011)

sgreanbeans said:


> Well, If any body out there needs help, let me know. I'm not going to roll out unless I have a contact. Would hate to drive out there and have problems with the locals. I can bring a dump trailer and a skid steer, gear and 4 peeps. We can stay as long as we are needed.


 
You would drive all the way to the east coast? Any climbers there?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Aug 27, 2011)

lone wolf said:


> You would drive all the way to the east coast? Any climbers there?


 
Even with a Cat I the saturated soils and high winds will be doing damage, with it all up the eastern saeboard there will be enough wind to spread the cockroaches and jacklegs out enough so that real tree workers can get in and do some good and make money.


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 27, 2011)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Even with a Cat I the saturated soils and high winds will be doing damage, with it all up the eastern saeboard there will be enough wind to spread the cockroaches and jacklegs out enough so that real tree workers can get in and do some good and make money.


 
I'm in Litchfield county, and sharpening my husky's as we speak.. gotta get something out of this one, the way it's looking. More rain to saturate the soil coming today too. Should be interesting.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Aug 27, 2011)

tree MDS said:


> I'm in Litchfield county, and sharpening my husky's as we speak.. gotta get something out of this one, the way it's looking. More rain to saturate the soil coming today too. Should be interesting.


 
If you get q lot of work, I know a guy who is looking to ramrod rigging and crane work. He's been doing it for decades and knows his guano. He'd bring one climber/rigger and be looking for $1200-2000/day. Anyone who gets him will get a goldmine of OJT experience.

Anyone interested in talking to him, drop me a line.


----------



## flushcut (Aug 27, 2011)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> If you get q lot of work, I know a guy who is looking to ramrod rigging and crane work. He's been doing it for decades and knows his guano. He'd bring one climber/rigger and be looking for $1200-2000/day. Anyone who gets him will get a goldmine of OJT experience.
> 
> Anyone interested in talking to him, drop me a line.


 
And I think his initials read J P S


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 27, 2011)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> If you get q lot of work, I know a guy who is looking to ramrod rigging and crane work. He's been doing it for decades and knows his guano. He'd bring one climber/rigger and be looking for $1200-2000/day. Anyone who gets him will get a goldmine of OJT experience.
> 
> Anyone interested in talking to him, drop me a line.


 
What's "guano", is that some kinda reefer, or something? lol.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 27, 2011)

And so it begins ...... very windy here and it has been raining since 11am , I have been looking around my own yard and a locust tree has me ####### small bricks , its blowing all over and is right in the center of a gutter from the street


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 27, 2011)

tree MDS said:


> What's "guano", is that some kinda reefer, or something? lol.


 
Don't act stupid Gaylord you know what that means ......


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 27, 2011)

treeclimber101 said:


> Don't act stupid Gaylord you know what that means ......



Yeah, but it took me a minute.. I haven't seen an issue of High Times in years! lol.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 27, 2011)

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, but it took me a minute.. I haven't seen an issue of High Times in years! lol.


 
You mean "remember seeing it " that is the key word , I got the welder sitting on the trailer out front for lights , and the trucks are all parked in a wide open lot , no trees on my trucks tomorrow lol , now I have just have to listen to my wife asking me every 2 minutes whether were gonna be OK , by the time midnight rolls around I will be ready to hang myself and go to work at the height of the storm ... I can't get drunk because than I'll be working hungover and that ain't good .. We worked this morning removing 3 pines that "may" fall lol . these people are nuts around here ...


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 27, 2011)

Good one!
Jeff


----------



## Tree Pig (Aug 27, 2011)

tree MDS said:


> What's "guano", is that some kinda reefer, or something? lol.


 
[video=youtube;zoZWsSvwjTg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zoZWsSvwjTg[/video]


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 27, 2011)

jefflovstrom said:


> Good one!
> Jeff


 
I have never seen a Viking get stoned that would be a hoot ......


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 27, 2011)

Ha Ha!, Ok,

Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 27, 2011)

Two hands!
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 27, 2011)

jefflovstrom said:


> Ha Ha!, Ok,
> 
> Jeff



Lol... you spaced using your coaster jeffers!


----------



## dbl612 (Aug 27, 2011)

*superstars*



tree MDS said:


> What's "guano", is that some kinda reefer, or something? lol.


 
JPS and OD both in new england at the same time. clash of the titans. LOL. best forum on the net!


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Aug 27, 2011)

Should be in NC by monday, ready to get busy


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 27, 2011)

I would not chase it. The event is not worth the out of towner's to make it worth while. The local's will be the benefactor. A lot of hype I think.
Jeff


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 27, 2011)

Blakesmaster said:


> Looks like it's down to a Cat 1 now.
> .......



Yes, but max sustained wind speed doesn't tell the full story of the damage potential!


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 27, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> Yes, but max sustained wind speed doesn't tell the full story of the damage potential!


 
True dat. Was just getting the info out there. Looks like it'll be down to a tropical storm by the time it hits NY, still plenty of damage though I'm sure. I'm sitting tight till at least tomorrow afternoon to see what it does there. Anyone from North Carolina care to chime in on the damage so far?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 27, 2011)

I had a call for a willow oak branch on a roof at 5:30 pm I laughed and said tomorrow , the wind is whipping and the rain is coming down hard .. I think not lady .. Does that make me stuck up ???


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 27, 2011)

Blakesmaster said:


> True dat. Was just getting the info out there. Looks like it'll be down to a tropical storm by the time it hits NY, still plenty of damage though I'm sure. I'm sitting tight till at least tomorrow afternoon to see what it does there. Anyone from North Carolina care to chime in on the damage so far?



The news here said that at least 3 people had been killed in NC, at that point - but I think it is safest to wait for official counts. The internet and more was down in the area the reporter was in, so we may not get any news from the AS members there in a while.

Looks like the Stihl factury in VB will get a visit from IRENE in a while.......


----------



## tomtrees58 (Aug 27, 2011)

just a little rain here the city mandatory evacuation my street but i will not go i have 50 trucks to look after my son is 4 blocks away at the fire dept told me to call him if it gets bad will pick me up in a fire truck so here i am


----------



## coolbrze (Aug 27, 2011)

Hailing from Northern VA here, Irene is upon us but not as bad as they said, although it's not over yet. One of our employees who just went back to school last week in Norfolk said there are trees down everywhere. We've only had a handful of calls/e-mails so far...


----------



## Dutch295 (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm in Rocky Mount, NC and we got pounded... I might be in need of a crane but it's too early to tell, I won't know til first thing Monday morning. I know the crane operator that I use will be loyal to the biggest outfit in town that gives him more business and I completely understand.... it's business. I sat at my living room window and watched a pine take out power lines around 3 pm. We lost power around 8 am when a lead on a maple beside the pine broke and went into the power line.... looked like something out of the movies... a flame literally shot out of my lamp post beside our parking pad... the lead slowly worked its way to the ground then the pole worked its way to the ground. While I was sitting there watching the roots slowly come up on my pine I noticed movement to my far left and watched an oak come down on my neighbor's north west corner.... less than an hour later he had an oak on his north east corner (didn't see this one come down). My wife and I were close to killing each other and now we're at her parents giving our twins baths and enjoying basic comforts... about 5 miles away and they didn't lose anything.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Aug 27, 2011)

flushcut said:


> And I think his initials read J P S


 
I wish i could, School starts on the 7th for me, I'm paid up for 10 credits this semester. Gotta put that BS behind my name so that the HO's will take me more seriously.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Aug 27, 2011)

tree MDS said:


> What's "guano", is that some kinda reefer, or something? lol.



What do avian fecal matter and cannabis have to do with each other, aside from fertilizer...?



> JPS and OD both in new england at the same time. clash of the titans. LOL. best forum on the net!



What his ego vs my wisdom  He could show me something about making a crane pick mayhaps.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Aug 28, 2011)

lone wolf said:


> You would drive all the way to the east coast? Any climbers there?


 
Yep, for the right amount of coin and the right peeps, absolutely!


----------



## flushcut (Aug 28, 2011)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> What do avian fecal matter and cannabis have to do with each other, aside from fertilizer...?


 
Bat poop is commonly used to grow dope.


----------



## beowulf343 (Aug 28, 2011)

lone wolf said:


> You would drive all the way to the east coast? Any climbers there?





sgreanbeans said:


> Yep, for the right amount of coin and the right peeps, absolutely!



Can't quite understand the mentality of this site. You guys ##### and moan about the hacks you have to deal with in your area of operation, but are chomping at the bit to drive halfway across the country where you will be competing with hacks from the entire eastern seaboard. And guys lower than hacks, homeowners with a bow saw.
Thankfully, we aren't going anywhere, the boss man quit chasing storms long before i started with him. I hate storms, especially hurricanes, give me a good ice storm any day of the week, at least that way the southern pussies don't hang around very long.


----------



## NCTREE (Aug 28, 2011)

Wasn't as bad as predicted around here, some limbs down and an occasional tree down but mostly small debris. The flooding was the worst part of it all. The best part of the storm was watching my dog kill a ground hog in the back yard. 

How about other areas? How you all fare?


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 28, 2011)

NCTREE said:


> Wasn't as bad as predicted around here, some limbs down and an occasional tree down but mostly small debris. The flooding was the worst part of it all. The best part of the storm was watching my dog kill a ground hog in the back yard.
> 
> How about other areas? How you all fare?



Hasn't fully hit up my way yet, but I think it's gonna be pretty lame.

I'd be happy with a couple decent jobs from existing customers... not really feeling all the out of work retards firing up their wild things and making a run at tree servicing it.


----------



## MarquisTree (Aug 28, 2011)

Thank god, just a run for the mill rain storm. Couple days of Ework for Nstar and some cleanup and back too business as normal. I wasn't looking toward to every guy with a pu turning into a tree service over night


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 28, 2011)

NCTREE said:


> Wasn't as bad as predicted around here, some limbs down and an occasional tree down but mostly small debris. The flooding was the worst part of it all. The best part of the storm was watching my dog kill a ground hog in the back yard.
> 
> How about other areas? How you all fare?


 
A good amount of trees down on the New Jersey shore:taped:


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Aug 28, 2011)

beowulf343 said:


> Can't quite understand the mentality of this site. You guys ##### and moan about the hacks you have to deal with in your area of operation, but are chomping at the bit to drive halfway across the country where you will be competing with hacks from the entire eastern seaboard. And guys lower than hacks, homeowners with a bow saw.
> Thankfully, we aren't going anywhere, the boss man quit chasing storms long before i started with him. I hate storms, especially hurricanes, give me a good ice storm any day of the week, at least that way the southern pussies don't hang around very long.


 
Most of the guys here will be going after the stuff that the idiots are going to bypass. One can make good money helping people out for about two weeks or so with this type of event. I know I'm not a hack, so I can be moan itinerant hacks and still travel for big projects.

The cockroaches travel for anything, and screw with the prices. We still have people from MN and TX wandering around the Metro area from a string of tornadoes, a few months back.Hack and slash for a low price point, then we have to try to "fix" the trees 


I regard myself too highly to to charge regular rates doing risky work.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## tomtrees58 (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## tomtrees58 (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## tomtrees58 (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Aug 28, 2011)

tomtrees58 said:


>


 
Go touch it to see if the power is off


----------



## tomtrees58 (Aug 28, 2011)

some fun here on long island but not to bad


----------



## tomtrees58 (Aug 28, 2011)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Go touch it to see if the power is off


no we have a LIPA truck with me all the time then we go and clean in up 38 years in the tree service had lots of storm damage more then most


----------



## ripplerider (Aug 28, 2011)

beowulf343 said:


> Can't quite understand the mentality of this site. You guys ##### and moan about the hacks you have to deal with in your area of operation, but are chomping at the bit to drive halfway across the country where you will be competing with hacks from the entire eastern seaboard. And guys lower than hacks, homeowners with a bow saw.
> Thankfully, we aren't going anywhere, the boss man quit chasing storms long before i started with him. I hate storms, especially hurricanes, give me a good ice storm any day of the week, at least that way the southern pussies don't hang around very long.


 
Southern WHAT? You dont hear me talking about Yankee 'ginas do you? Seriously, work is medium slow at home and I need some excitement. Just 'cause you dont like storm work doesnt mean no one else does. It takes all kinds.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Aug 29, 2011)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Go touch it to see if the power is off


 
Oh thats just stupid, everyone knows you put a lightbulb between your butt cheeks and pee on it


----------

